# Heritance



## PenMan1 (May 30, 2011)

What IAP vendors sell Heritance nibs?


----------



## alphageek (May 30, 2011)

Exotics:

http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...rt&page=shop.browse&category_id=130&Itemid=60

IPD:
http://www.indy-pen-dance.com/Steel-Flex-Fountain-Pen-Nibs.html

These are the only 2 I am aware of.


----------

